# Angelwax Guardian - Short Review



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

I got this wax from UK just before monsoon. My brother hand carried it, so saved on shipping. I had a mail exchange with John Hogg of Angelwax and looking at my requirement of durability, he recommended this wax.

I did carry out a small test on the bootlid sometime during the monsoon, but I believe the wax did not get time to cure well before the next shower. Anyway, last weekend I prepped the car and put on one layer of AW Guardian on the whole car. Today I topped it with another layer, and thought of posting a short review.

Product Description as per website -



> Guardian, from Angelwax, is our ''High Endurance Detailing Wax'' designed to give the ultimate in wax protection for the bodywork of your vehicle. Formulated by our chemists in our laboratory, this is our most durable wax to date offering protection that comfortably exceeds 6 months.


As with all of our products, we ony use the finest pharmaceutical grade waxes and natural oils the planet has to offer thus ensuring sheeting, beading and durability is at its peak.

Unfortunately the website does not provide any instructions, so I once again exchanged a couple of mails with John and he replied back with this -



> As regards the Guardian a thin film a panel at a time is how to do it,ie when you have finished the panel then remove it.


The packaging -

It's a regular plastic wax jar, and the overall packaging is good, though I would expect something like a fancy box for a premium wax like this.


20130711_212223 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

Consistency of the wax is really good. It's neither a soft wax nor a hard one. If you want to press your finger in, it would take some effort, but the wax transfers very well onto the applicator. I did not take a pic immediately after opening the jar, but here are a couple of the sightly used one -


20131101_081925 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


20131101_081951 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

Smell of the wax is also very nice to start with. I say "to start with" because a nice aroma hits you when you open the jar. However, start working with it and soon the original waxy smell overpowers the aroma.

Application -

For the first time around, I followed John's instructions - applied to each panel, and removed. The wax goes on nice and even and thin. In fact, so thin that it's actually quite difficult to see it spreading on unless the angle of light is just right. Removal is also a little tricky since again it's difficult to see which part of the panel has the wax layer and where it's removed. This problem is compounded multiple times since my car is silver. It would be nice to try this out on a dark, preferably black car.

However, my preferred method of waxing is different - I like to wax the whole car, let it haze and then remove it all at one go. I tried this method today for the second coat. It worked, but removal was that much harder. The wax does not haze, and on my car, I thought that I could do away with buffing. the car did not show any streaks or unevenness on the paint unless you see it under a light.

Start buffing though, and the paint literally changes under the microfiber like a small miracle. I did have to buff hard today because the wax had almost caked hard on the paint, but the harder I waxed, the more liquid the finish became. I doubt my car has looked this wet before. I could not notice this the first time around since by the time I waxed, it was almost dark.

Another thing - The wax does not stain trim in any way. In fact, I coated the trim around the ORVMs with this.

Looks -

The car looks incredibly wet under the wax. Also, there is a superb flake pop under the Sun. Normally it is difficult to get both these things together, but this wax is certainly providing both the wet look and flake pop at the same time. However, I would certainly want to try it out on a dark car before making any definite statements about the looks.

Water behaviour -

After the first coat, I had tried sprinkling some water on the bonnet by hand, and it beaded and ran down the bonnet beautifully. As I said earlier, it was dark and I did not take any photos / videos. However, I have now taken a video of sheeting and a few pics of beading too. Please note that these are taken 5 days after applying the second coat and the car has a day's dust over it. In spite of this, I think the water behaviour is very good, if not excellent.

Durability -

This is a question mark as of now. Angelwax claims a durability of 6 months +. However, this is in European conditions. In Indian conditions, I would be happy if I get 3-4 months. There is a caveat to this - I will have to hold the temtation of rewaxing my car before that.

Pics -

Following pics are from my mobile camera, so they are not of great quality. They are also straight from the cam, without any processing. Also, any results on a silver car are terribly hard to capture in a camera. In spite of all this, I think the pics do relate to my observations -

Thw wet looking roof and bonnet -


20131026_102723 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


20131026_092518 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

Flake pop. I was so enticed with this that took not just one, but a couple more pics.

From a distance -


20131026_102642 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

A little close -


20131026_102741 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

Beading -


20131021_083412 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


SAMSUNG by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

Small sheeting video. I do not have a running hose and this was taken by holding the cellphone in one hand and pouring a bottle over the bonnet by the other -






Thanks for reading.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Its an awesome wax and so underrated.

Definetly one of the best for performance verses price.


----------



## AGRE (Sep 25, 2008)

Great review Guru :thumb:


----------



## Nick's CTR (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for the review, I'm thinking about buying this wax and halo for my winter protection. You need to keep a panel untouched to see how the durability is :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Good review there :thumb:


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

2 weeks update -

The car has been standing under the Sun all this time through out the day and it has been 35 - 36 deg. C here all this while. This has started taking a slight toll on the horizontal surfaces as shown by the below beading pics -

Boot -


20131109_094704 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

Bonnet -


20131109_094719 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

However, beading is still strong on the vertical surfaces. This one is from front right wing -


20131109_094735 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

Even though the beading is not so tight now, water still sheets quite well. At this rate, in Indian conditions, I would estimate the wax to give around two months on the horizontal surfaces and upto 4 months on the vertical ones.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Got my eye on this wax, letter to Santa perhaps.


----------



## Guru (Aug 28, 2013)

Another update. Logically it should have been a three week update and ideally done tomorrow, but the car went through a 1300 km drive this week and got a shampoo pressure wash today. It was an ideal time to get some beading shots and observe sheeting.

So I'll call this a 20 days update. The beading has actually improved a bit after the shampoo and PW today.


20131115_103316 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


20131115_103300 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


20131115_103245 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


20131115_103222 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr


20131115_103157 by gurunath prabhudesai, on Flickr

The beading is a little non-uniform, but that's due to the fact that it's from a PW, and not from rains or a sprayer.

It's also important to note that I have not used any QD over the wax so far. All the car has got is 4-5 washes.


----------



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

It will last, i've had some angelwax on the other halfs car since july and its still going


----------

